# Looking at moving to Singapore



## shikharjain

Hi

I am currently based out of India and keen on moving to Singapore. 

I work as a business analyst with a telecom software firm in India. I believe Singapore has stalled the PR process indefinitely. The only way I can move is by getting an employer to sponsor me. Please correct me if I am wrong.

I am a little confused on how I need to proceeed. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## KennyK

I'm also looking into moving to Singapore in the near future and through my research you will need to obtain an employment pass. There are several requirements such as education. salary etc. This pass must be applied for by an employer in Singapore, so essentially you do need an employer to sponsor you. I'm not sure what the rules are for Indian nationals but you can check it out on their website.

Singapore Employment Pass | Eligibility, Approval, Procedure, Documents for Employment Visa


----------



## Jimmy1978

The rules has definitely tighten right now due to the huge influx of foreigners. More criteria and requirements. visit the ICA website of Singapore and you can get more info.


----------



## simonsays

KennyK said:


> .. I'm not sure what the rules are for Indian nationals but you can check it out on their website.


The EP rules are the same, for everybody .. 

Only for WP, Malaysians have a small change in the terms ..


----------



## zivziva

Recently they were promoting job visa.


----------



## simonsays

zivziva: what job visa are you talking of ? and how recent is "recent" ?

Since the election a lot of things have gone tipsy turvy, and that includes the removal of EPEC and also LPR .. unless you have an agent pulling a fast one on you ..


----------



## hseplak

Hi,
I am from mumbai,INDIA, and i want to move to singapore, i have atleast ten years expierience in automobile field mainly in sales with technical background,what are my chances of getting a job in singapore, also my wife is a respiratory therapist in a leading hospital in mumbai with her educational qualification from U S A.what are her chances of getting a job.
Thanks.


----------



## blue_moon

I also want to move to Singapore (I work in finance and economics with 7 years of experience). I do not understand the process quite well. What you need to do is to go to Singapore on tourist visa stay there like 3 or 6 months and keep applying for jobs until you get a job interview and after ask the employer to sponsor your visa? Is that how it works?


----------



## simonsays

blue moon: what is so confusing ? 

If you are overseas, and qualify, apply for PEP Personalised Employment Pass - Before you apply - Ministry of Manpower so you have a Employment pass under your name, for 5 years, and it will keep you so as long as you meet the requirements

If not, plan B: apply for jobs, and the employer, if they find you valuable enough vs the competition, will do the paperwork, apply for EP and you get here ..

Or plan C: come here and look for a job, and if you find an employer, they will do the EP work.

Or, about sponsoring visa: perish the thought - you either get an EP or PEP - for former, it is tied to the employer, nothing more, nothing less.

For latter, it is under your own name, but, if you don't meet the ongoing requirements, it may be revoked.


----------



## blue_moon

ecureilx said:


> blue moon: what is so confusing ?
> 
> If you are overseas, and qualify, apply for PEP Personalised Employment Pass - Before you apply - Ministry of Manpower so you have a Employment pass under your name, for 5 years, and it will keep you so as long as you meet the requirements
> 
> If not, plan B: apply for jobs, and the employer, if they find you valuable enough vs the competition, will do the paperwork, apply for EP and you get here ..
> 
> Or plan C: come here and look for a job, and if you find an employer, they will do the EP work.
> 
> Or, about sponsoring visa: perish the thought - you either get an EP or PEP - for former, it is tied to the employer, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> For latter, it is under your own name, but, if you don't meet the ongoing requirements, it may be revoked.


Thank you very much. This is probably the most useful reply ever, well structured and informative. I did not know about PEP, before as I don't know the rules. I knew about some scheme that was discontinued in the last quarter of last year.

A) I think I could qualify for PEP. Are the employers more likely to hire you if you have a PEP? I.e. if they are two exactly same qualified candidates would the PEP have an advantage over the one who required EP?

B) It says that you need at least $8000 income. What exchange rate shall I take for PEP? My in EUR is around $8000 and it really depends on the exchange rate if it is above or below that threshold. With the current FX, I got $7700, so they would reject me?

C) Finally, once I have a PEP it will be valid for 5 years, so can I work for example 2 years in Dubai, and come to Singapore during the 3rd year of PEP validity? The reason I ask is because in Dubai you get e.g. $10,000 income, but they split it to $3000 housing allowance, $2000 transport allowance, and $5000 basic income... so you always get $10,000 but the PEP rule say that housing allowance and other allowances don't qualify, so might need to get PEP now once I have $8000 and 0$ allowances?

D) For the online application, I need a SingPass... what is it? Can I get it if I am in Paris?


----------



## hseplak

Hello,
Any inputs regarding jobs in singapore?????

Thanks,


----------



## simonsays

blue_moon said:


> Thank you very much. This is probably the most useful reply ever, well structured and informative. I did not know about PEP, before as I don't know the rules. I knew about some scheme that was discontinued in the last quarter of last year.


That was EPEC, which allowed a candidate to be here upto a year and look for a job - apparently ICA decided too many are quite possibly abusing the system .. 



> A) I think I could qualify for PEP. Are the employers more likely to hire you if you have a PEP? I.e. if they are two exactly same qualified candidates would the PEP have an advantage over the one who required EP?


Employers prefer PEP, as the pass is not tied under the employer, and removes the "what if" factor .. and you are ready to go vs one who needs a pass applied and approved / collected etc.



> B) It says that you need at least $8000 income. What exchange rate shall I take for PEP? My in EUR is around $8000 and it really depends on the exchange rate if it is above or below that threshold. With the current FX, I got $7700, so they would reject me?


8,000 EUR - more than the required I guess. The pay is 8,000 SGD equivalent .. not USD !!



> C) Finally, once I have a PEP it will be valid for 5 years, so can I work for example 2 years in Dubai, and come to Singapore during the 3rd year of PEP validity? The reason I ask is because in Dubai you get e.g. $10,000 income, but they split it to $3000 housing allowance, $2000 transport allowance, and $5000 basic income... so you always get $10,000 but the PEP rule say that housing allowance and other allowances don't qualify, so might need to get PEP now once I have $8000 and 0$ allowances?


You need to see the clause that says you should be employed here locally for atleast 34,000 S$ pay per year, upon approval, and not be unemployed for more than 6 months .. Working in Dubai may automatically cancel your PEP .. MOM could answer, I don't know .. 



> D) For the online application, I need a SingPass... what is it? Can I get it if I am in Paris?


Singaporeans and PRs have Singpass. For those who don't have, the alternate is to get somebody to submit via Singpost - in Singapore.

You could ask MOM the alternates though

Cheers


----------



## blue_moon

ecureilx said:


> 8,000 EUR - more than the required I guess. The pay is 8,000 SGD equivalent .. not USD !!Cheers


I mean I have around EUR 4500 tax free, which brings me to around SGD 7500 depending on exchange rate. I don't quite know how they apply the exchange rate.

I understand the PEP now better, basically once I get the PEP, I need to go quicky to Singapore, rent the apartment there and start looking for jobs, and if I don't find a job within 6 months they will take my PEP away from me.

Thanks so much for this good advice.


----------



## lorgnette

hseplak said:


> Hi,
> I am from mumbai,INDIA, and i want to move to singapore, i have atleast ten years expierience in automobile field mainly in sales with technical background,what are my chances of getting a job in singapore, also my wife is a respiratory therapist in a leading hospital in mumbai with her educational qualification from U S A.what are her chances of getting a job.
> Thanks.


Her chances should be better as healthcare nurses/worker are in demand, especially trained.


----------



## lorgnette

*the next steps*

B) It says that you need at least $8000 income. What exchange rate shall I take for PEP? My in EUR is around $8000 and it really depends on the exchange rate if it is above or below that threshold. With the current FX, I got $7700, so they would reject me?


8K or + is an offer from a Singapore employer, no conversion necessary. 

Next steps: 
Once you receive the offer letter, the agency or you will apply for your EP. If consented, you will receive an In Principal Approval Letter IPAL and agency (or you can make one) will have an appointment with MOM. Make sure you print out a copy signed and stamped by agency/ employer. 

Apply for EP
On appointed day (Riverwalk branch only serves appointees) pay $6 to have your pictures taken at outlet next to the office. Collect photos and an ambassador will register your IPAL details. Take a seat. Probably first register first served. Soon list of applicant's names will appear on screens above round counters. Watch for yours. Approach any vacant counter, and he/she will accept your photo, IPAL and passport. Ensure docs are completed (or else the officer will stamp incomplete docs received and EP will remain unprocessed) and after verification, you will get a receipt.

Collection
Present passport and receipt on appointed date stamped on receipt, and collect EP card with digital photo. 

Apparently, applicant is legal to work in Singapore during the process.

Good luck


----------



## blue_moon

lorgnette said:


> 8K or + is an offer from a Singapore employer, no conversion necessary.


This is really confusing bit... it says I can get a PEP if I work oversea and earn SGP8000. 

So you are saying I must work overseas for a Singaporean company??? I can't just work for a German company and earn EUR6000?

So what you are saying, I shall get an offer first, after I shall get an EP and after I shall get a PEP few years down the road?


----------



## lorgnette

*...*



blue_moon said:


> This is really confusing bit... it says I can get a PEP if I work oversea and earn SGP8000.
> 
> you are correct on PEP: to draw minimum SGD8K - however this point does not automatically mean you will be eligible and dependent on few factors.


----------



## simonsays

unizmp1980: you should refrain from giving advice if you are not sure.

For Philippines, yes, your advise is right. For others, NO .. 

Especially if somebody qualifies for PEP why would they have to fork out one month pay or more for an agency ? 

Please don't give wrong info .. 

lorgnette: for med staff, the pay scale is a bit of a revelation .. unless they have UK / AU qualfification ..


----------



## ptrlee

To work in Singapore one needs to get employer sponsorship. In other words, you should have a job offer from a Singapore company. After that your employer will apply for your visa. New income threshold will come into practice after September 1, 2012 where a person needs to have a minimum salary of $4000 to bring their dependent family with them.


----------



## deanclark

Hey Shikhar,
That's wonderful! you want to move Singapore.


----------



## Nightstar

There are 3 job search sites for job openings in Singapore

1. www(dot)jobsdb(dot)com(dot)sg
2. www(dot)jobstreet(dot)com(dot)sg
3. www(dot)jobscentral(dot)com(dot)sg

This enables you to search for job openings without you having to be in Singapore physically. 

Best of luck in your job search


----------

